# Need help idk where so start.



## Demaris137 (15 Nov 2017)

I acquired a prototype police bike and I'm not really sure where it came from, what make or model it maybe or if it's a custom piece or not. Some assistance would be greatly appreciated and where I can g to look for what this bike is and if I'm able to get a little bit of assistance it will be greatly appreciated.

Some of the components that are on the bike are of German make. The front hydraulic disc brake is made by Sachs same with the front hub which I believe it is a sealed Hub and maybe some Shimano parts. There are also mounts for the mirrors with the light and everything there have a lot of switches available for all of the components in the electrical features that the bike possesses.


----------



## Sharky (15 Nov 2017)

"acquired" - Hope you have a good alibi !

An interesting bike.


----------



## Demaris137 (15 Nov 2017)

It is all mine free n clear. Yay a fun project! Have any ideas where I might be able to look for info?


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (15 Nov 2017)

Hi Demaris137. I would have thought that your best place to start was at your local friendly Police Station or maybe your District Headquarters.
It certainly is an interesting bike even if it is an old model/example.
Do you have the key/keys to the box so that you can deploy the cuffs or whatever else might be in there ?
As it stands - what sort of weight is it ?
Is it fitted with a double chain-ring and how many sprockets are on the rear cassette ?

Where is it that you are based ?


----------



## Demaris137 (15 Nov 2017)

First off that is not a case that is a electric motor housing that is a friction based setup it is a single chainring with seven sprockets on the back. The bike itself actually has a few little extras that are pretty neat as well but considering the wait it's very back end heavy because of the motor and battery compartment that is also contained over the back wheel. And I've already done the checking with the police station they informed me all that they could really do with the VIN number is figure out if it is stolen or not. I even went down to the local bike shop and they said the same thing they can't really do much of anything and that regard of figuring out what it is or what it might be.


----------



## Cycleops (16 Nov 2017)

Hello and welcome to the forum. I think this might turn out to be a long and maybe ultimately frustrating journey without anything on the bike to ID it. Might not even have been designed for the U.K.
A stolen police bike, that’s got to be a first.


----------



## Demaris137 (21 Nov 2017)

TheCyclingRooster said:


> Hi Demaris137. I would have thought that your best place to start was at your local friendly Police Station or maybe your District Headquarters.
> It certainly is an interesting bike even if it is an old model/example.
> Do you have the key/keys to the box so that you can deploy the cuffs or whatever else might be in there ?
> As it stands - what sort of weight is it ?
> ...




The bike has a single chainring and a 7-speed on the rear end. The box on the back is an electric friction based motor system. Overall weight I am not entirely sure but that motor is very heavy even though there are no batteries in it. But when it comes to the suggestion that you made going to the police station I've done that I've actually gone to a couple bike shops around town still nothing and all I've been told is that the serial number would basically be able to say if it's stolen or not. And it is NOT stolen YAAASSS!!!


----------



## biggs682 (22 Nov 2017)

as others have said @Demaris137 that looks interesting but be warned you might never know make and where it was made 

do any of the components carry any clues ?

any non regular logo's on the electrics that might help ?

so whats your plan for it ? lets hope you are going to get some use and fun out of it soon


----------

